# [Oblivion]Welkynd Steine



## Ice-ms (18. April 2006)

hi,
1. Problem_: Ich brauch einen Welkynd Stein (oder wie der heisst), ich hatte zwar mal 10 Stück die habe ich aber alle verkauft. Wollte nun fragen ob ich irgendwo so einen Stein kaufen kann!?


----------



## MisterMeister (18. April 2006)

Ice-ms am 18.04.2006 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 1. Problem_: Ich brauch einen Welkynd Stein (oder wie der heisst), ich hatte zwar mal 10 Stück die habe ich aber alle verkauft. Wollte nun fragen ob ich irgendwo so einen Stein kaufen kann!?



In den Ruinen da die in der Karte mit einem Strichlierten Kreis eingezeichnet sind.


----------



## Nixup (18. April 2006)

MisterMeister am 18.04.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ice-ms am 18.04.2006 19:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab da auch ne Frage: Sind die Varla Steine von bedeutung? Die sind ja 1000 Wert und ich hab die bisher immer verkauft....


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (18. April 2006)

Nixup am 18.04.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 18.04.2006 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damit kann man seine magischen gegenstände aufladen, glaub ich


----------



## kingston (18. April 2006)

WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 18.04.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nixup am 18.04.2006 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ist es. Varla Steine laden sämtliche Magischen Waffen im Inventar wieder auf. Also unbezahlbar der Stein. Würd ich nie verkaufen.


----------



## PCWichtel (19. April 2006)

kingston am 18.04.2006 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> So ist es. Varla Steine laden sämtliche Magischen Waffen im Inventar wieder auf. Also unbezahlbar der Stein. Würd ich nie verkaufen.


muss man die irgendwie benutzen oder geschieht das langsam über zeit?


----------



## HanFred (19. April 2006)

PCWichtel am 19.04.2006 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 18.04.2006 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


einmal benutzen und weg isser. aber alle waffen voll aufgeladen.
toll finde ich ja, dass solche dinge respawnen nach levelups.


----------



## oceano (19. April 2006)

HanFred am 19.04.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> PCWichtel am 19.04.2006 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respawnen?

Heisst das, ich kann einfach wieder in die Dungeons gehen, wo ich die Steine gefunden habe, und sie liegen da wieder rum, aber ohne die Gegner, die ich vorher getötet habe?


----------



## veilchen (19. April 2006)

HanFred am 19.04.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> PCWichtel am 19.04.2006 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei mir hab ich noch nie die varla steine in einer ruine wieder nehmen können, wo ich zuvor schon mal drin war!
 
Auch nicht nach Level-Ups.

P.S.:oder meinste wenn mann die Hauben wieder schließt (unter denen die meist versteckt sind und die man durch schalter öffnen kann), dann abspeichern rausgehen und wieder rein in den dungeon und genießen! - oder wie?  

gruß

veilchen


----------

